# How do I spin down a SAS3081e-r attached 7k2000 drive



## Dre (Sep 30, 2010)

How would I spin down a Hitachi 7k2000 drive attached to a SAS3081e-r card?

Iâ€™m running FreeBSD 8.1. AHCI enabled. Sysinstall was used to set up the disk. I can write and read to/from it.

[cmd=]camcontrol devlist[/cmd] shows all my disks.
[cmd=]camcontrol identify adax[/cmd] shows the information about disks directly connected to the motherboard.  
[cmd=]camcontrol identify dax[/cmd] returns absolutely nothing (disks attached to the 3081 card).  

[cmd=]camcontrol idle da0 -t 120[/cmd] returns

```
(pass0:mpt0:0:0:0): IDLE. ACB: e3 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 18 00
(pass0:mpt0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request was invalid
```


----------



## Dre (Oct 2, 2010)

Can add that


```
# camcontrol cmd da0 -a "E5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00" -r -
camcontrol: error sending command

# camcontrol cmd da0 -a "EF 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 00"
camcontrol: error sending command
```


----------



## mav@ (Oct 4, 2010)

Most likely your SAS controller does some kind of SCSI->ATA translation. Try [cmd=]camcontrol stop dax[/cmd]


----------



## Dre (Oct 6, 2010)

Start and stop works

```
# camcontrol stop da0
Unit stopped successfully
# camcontrol start da0
Unit started successfully
```
And yes, they do stop.

Inquiry works

```
# camcontrol inquiry da0
pass0: <ATA Hitachi HDS72202 A3EA> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
pass0: Serial Number       JK1175YAJ9ZHTX
pass0: 300.000MB/s transfers, Command Queueing Enabled
```

idle/standby/sleep doesn't work.
cmd doesn't work.
Any other way that I can get them to spin down after a set time?


----------



## Dre (Nov 1, 2010)

Iâ€™m running a script from cron that stops the disks now. The script works but after a few minutes they are spun up again.
Is there any way of finding out which process that is causing this?


----------



## Dre (Nov 1, 2010)

smartd was responsible.

According to http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/man/smartd.8.html the default polling interval is 30 min.


----------



## bplein (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre said:
			
		

> Iâ€™m running a script from cron that stops the disks now. The script works but after a few minutes they are spun up again.
> Is there any way of finding out which process that is causing this?



My apologies for dredging up an old thread. What script/command were you running that successfully would put the drives in standby? Thanks in advance....


----------

